# Ω Axel's Overworld Shop Ω CLOSED Ω CHECK OUT NEW THREAD



## Axeler137

Please go and check out my new thread:

*Axel's Graphically, Pixelated Shoppe*



Spoiler









Credits to WonderK

Welcome, welcome to the Axel's Overworld Shop. This shop is probably different than anything else on this site. I make Pokemon Overworlds. What are Overworlds? You will find out soon enough! Anyone and everyone is free to request for one, as long as you have more than 200+ posts. Because these are free, and it takes a bit of time to make them, I only ask those who actually exist and are active on the site. Other than that enjoy!







*What are Overworlds?*
A little bit of history for you! Nintendo released a reboot game for the DS back in 2010 called HeartGold and Soulsilver. It included a Pokewalker and everything. It was brought in many different elements to the game and a wonderful reboot to its Gameboy forerunner. It included the feature to always have a Pokemon walking behind you as you battle trainers and became the Pokemon master. These sprites in the game were dubbed Overworld Sprites and were a big hit. Well, someone got a hold of these sprites and now they are available online for people's usage.

*What do you do?*
I simply take those sprites and make a little GIF out of them. They walk back and forth, along with their trainer. I do not own anything and simply just make the Overworld Sprites. That's all I do.

*How do I request one?*
All you have to do is fill out the request form at the bottom and fill out all the information. Plain and simple. 

*What if I want a custom sprite of my mayor/OC walking with my Pokemon?*
That is where it gets interesting. I can definitely make your Mayor/OC into a little custom sprite, but it will cost you because I have to do a little more. Please provide a reference of your Mayor/OC, I will try and make one to your liking. I will definitely PM you a couple ideas before I officially finish the requset. For this, I will have to charge at 40 TBTB to make it worth my while. And, if you are requesting one, please send in your monies till after I complete your order (just in case you want changes or anything of the sort. *What Pokemon are available?*
From the actual game, all Pokemon from Gen I-IV are available. Additionally, a community on Deviantart created Overworld sprites for Gen V. But, nothing has been provided for Gen VI (except for a couple, more popular Pokemon). If you find a Gen VI Overworld sprite that I can use, I would love to use it. 

*What if I wanted it over a tag/banner/etc. or something special?*
I can. But, only under a couple conditions. First, you must have consent from the creator of the tag/banner/etc. for me to make something _over_ the tag/banner/etc. I'd rather not get in a bind with whoever made it. Second, there will be a small charge (probably 15-25TBTB), since it is a little extra work. And, this also includes something special, like a bunch walking in a line or something crazy like that. Just ask and I'll get back to you. There is an example in the banner at the top.

*Can you do other spriting other than this?*
Unfortunately, no. I'm not that good. I made this thread just in case someone want to request something like this. If there is little interest in it, I will simply close down and move on with my life. No harm, no fowl. 






*Rules*:
*I.* Only request if you have more than 200+ posts. 
*II.* Don't take credit.
*III.* I have the right to deny your request. 
*IV.* Respect myself and others here. 
*V.* You can only request one overworld at a time.  
*VI.* No need to pay, unless otherwise specified. Donations welcomed and recognized!






*Request Form*:

Pokemon:
 - Shiny?:
Trainer:
 - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction:






*Slots*:

Normal Requests
1. PokeCam420 *[X]*
2. J o s h
3. 
4. 
5.

Special Requests:
1. Gregriii
2. RJtheACPlayer
3. 
4. 
5.






Thanks to WonderK for the idea.


----------



## Aradai

Ooh! This is cute! I would love to request!

Pokemon: Jirachi please!
Shiny?: No thanks.
Trainer: The female trainer (Lyra) from HG/SS please!
Direction: Can they be walking to the right?


----------



## BerryPop

OH THE NOSTALGIA OF BEING NINE!!!!!!
ILL ORDER ONE IN A SEC 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pokemon: Piplup, mudkip, squirtle, torchic,bidoof, chicorita, jirachi, shaymin (I wanna request more, how many would it take to make a 400 pixel one?)
Shiny?: No.
Trainer: Dawn (the best one ever)
Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: no.
Direction: Either


----------



## Mercedes

Pokemon: Vaporeon, Flareon, Umbreon, and Eevee.
- Shiny?: No.
Trainer: 
- Custom Traner/mayor/OC?: mayor pls {see sig for ref}
Direction: right.

I can pay 50 TBT <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206925-Hey-look!
Ignore the star bopper, and put a hair bow wig. Please


----------



## Oblivia

These are too adorable for words.  I would love one of my OC walking with a couple of my favorite Pok?mon, and I'm more than happy to pay you in TBT. 

Pokemon: Spiritomb, Pachirisu, and Jirachi
- Shiny?: Yes please, for all
Trainer?
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: OC please, reference is below
Direction: Whatever you feel is best



Spoiler







The reference is a half body, but I'm fine with improvising on the lower half. 

I realize that I requested more than one sprite, but will definitely compensate you with whatever TBT price you feel is fair.  Thank you in advance, and I do hope that you accept my request!


----------



## Mayor Lark

This is a wonderful idea and it makes me very excited!

Pokemon: murkrow, umbreon, houndour, sneasel, and gengar at the back of the line
- Shiny?: Umbreon
Trainer: 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Could it be my gym leader oc and if so how much would it cost? :> thank you
Direction: uhhh left pls


----------



## Music_123

Pokemon: Eevee
Shiny? no thanks~
Trainer: Dawn(summer)
Direction: can both of them be moving forward?


----------



## Jollian

ahhh this is so cool!

Request Form:

Pokemon: Raichu, Mew, Swampert, Latias, Lucario, Torterra
- Shiny?: no thanks
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: my mayor: [x] [x]
Direction: to the right

I'll pay you 35 tbt! would you like it now?


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh god i have so many dokis of excitement
i just woke up so ill have to fill out a form/figure stuff out later


----------



## BungoTheElf

Pokemon: shaymin ; leafeon ; bellossom ;Bayleef ; bulbasaur ;  Celebi ;  Cherubi
Shiny? no
Trainer: no
Direction: left

Thanks :D


----------



## Axeler137

@BerryPop: I went Left if that's okay.

@Luckypinch: That should be fine. I'll PM you when I find a good sprite base for her. 

@Oblivia: I'm thinking about 30-40 TBT and using Cynthia's B2/W2 sprite. I'll PM you!

@Mayor Lark: Yeah, about the same, unless it gets technical. Just send me a picture/reference.

@Jollian: That should be fine. I'll PM you. 




*Update*: All payments received after requests are completed.


----------



## Chiffu

Oh myyy this us so amazing 
Pokemon: Mew, Lucario, Jirachi, Torchic, Mareep,Bulbasaur, Shaymin,  Furret, Shinx
- Shiny?: No thank you~
Trainer: Dawn 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: nope~
Direction: left ~! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Pokemon: Dragonite
- Shiny?: No thanks
Trainer: N/A
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Yes please, ref below (she has short hair xD)
Direction: right




Spoiler















I can pay 50 tbt as well unless otherwise stated for the mayor<<3 Oh gosh these are cute<3


----------



## BerryPop

Axeler137 said:


> @BerryPop: I went Left if that's okay.
> 
> [/center]



ok! thats good
So... does that mean your finished?


----------



## Twinrova

Pokemon: Pachirisu, Luxray, Manectric, Zigzagoon, Shiny Pichu, Spiky-Eared Pichu, Raichu, Braviary
- Shiny?: Only one of the pichu
Trainer: None, thanks
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
Direction: Whichever way you can see the spiky-eared pichu's ear better!

Thank you!! These are so cute


----------



## Oblivia

Axeler137 said:


> @Oblivia: I'm thinking about 30-40 TBT and using Cynthia's B2/W2 sprite. I'll PM you!



Sounds great.  I'll just wait for your PM.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pokemon: Braixen (if possible?), Vaporeon, Ampharos, Typhlosion, Houndoom, Lugia, Froslass, Roserade, Charizard (if no Braixen, then replace her with Scolipede)
- Shiny?: Braixen (if possible) and Charizard
Trainer: v
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Yes, if possible? I'd like Ichigo: http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Ichigo-357902937
If she's too difficult to work with, Bridgette is fine too: http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Bridgette-Color-Ref-443391186
Will pay accordingly.
Direction: Left

thank you so much for this omg///////////////// yells
if there are any problems let me know! idk how many are allowed lmfao
it was rly hard to pick these out i like too many pokeymans

found shiny braixen sprites! http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/197/f/4/712s_by_othienka-d7qxjfo.png


----------



## BerryPop

Shirohibiki said:


> it was rly hard to pick these out i like too many pokeymans



ikr? i could make a top 100 list


----------



## Axeler137

*Update:* Finished all the Mayor/OC sprites tonight and got everything together to make the final products. But, I'm getting rather sleepy so I'll finish them all (up to this post) by sometime tomorrow! It was a wonderful first day. Thanks for ordering guys!




Also, for all of those who do have a mayor/OC sprite. I'll set the price for 40 TBTB and send me the money once I have completed the order (just in case you want something change. Have a good night everyone!​


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> *Update:* Finished all the Mayor/OC sprites tonight and got everything together to make the final products. But, I'm getting rather sleepy so I'll finish them all (up to this post) by sometime tomorrow! It was a wonderful first day. Thanks for ordering guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for all of those who do have a mayor/OC sprite. I'll set the price for 40 TBTB and send me the money once I have completed the order (just in case you want something change. Have a good night everyone!​



But I thought it was 25?


----------



## Axeler137

@Luckypinch: Beacuse if how much work I have to put into them, and what people were offering, 40 TBT is the price I'm sticking with. Before, I said at least 25 TBT. But especially like yours, it took a good amount of time to do.


----------



## Mercedes

Axeler137 said:


> @Luckypinch: Beacuse if how much work I have to put into them, and what people were offering, 40 TBT is the price I'm sticking with. Before, I said at least 25 TBT. But especially like yours, it took a good amount of time to do.





> Pokemon:   Vaporeon, Flareon, Umbreon, Syolon ,Eevee
> - Shiny?: No.
> Trainer:
> - Custom Traner/mayor/OC?: mayor pls
> Direction: right.
> 
> Sprite for Syolon.http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/004/3/0/sylveon_full_sprite_by_anvil555-d6a8hre.png
> 
> I can pay 50 TBT <3
> 
> Ref:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206925-Hey-look!
> Ignore the star bopper, and put a hair bow wig. Please


Updated my order


----------



## Gregriii

Pokemon: Gengar, Squirtle, Chimchar- All x2 
- Shiny?: Niet. 
Trainer: Niet x 2 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: ->>


----------



## Axeler137

12 Requests! Wowo, thanks guys!

@Sparkanine:






@BerryPop:





@Luckypinch:





@Oblivia:





@Mayor Lark:





@Music_123:





@Jollian:





@lynn105: 





@Chiffu:





@Kairi-Kitten:





@Twinrova:





@Shirohibiki:





Enjoy everyone!
For those of you who had a custom sprite, it will be 40 TBTB. Thanks!

@Gregriii: I will get to yours in a bit!
​


----------



## BerryPop

Axeler137 said:


> @BerryPop:






Spoiler: happy reaction gifs :D















- - - Post Merge - - -

you could make movies with those sprites!


----------



## Shirohibiki

WAHHHHHHHHHH SCREECHES
I LOVE IT OMFG? ? ?? ??? yELLING, OGM LOOK AT ALL THE PRECIOUS BABS OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO rip me

just one question tho! is there any way to make braixen less blurry? did you need different sprites? if you need to remove her, that's fine! it just looks odd compared to the rest being crisp is all.


----------



## Axeler137

@Shirohibiki: Your welcome! I found a different sprite that's a lot cleaner that I will replace her with!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Axeler137 said:


> @Shirohibiki: Your welcome! I found a different sprite that's a lot cleaner that I will replace her with!



oh, thank you so much!! im sorry, i thought the one i found was good @_@ i dont know anything about this stuff ORZ

...ALSO WHEN CAN I ORDER AGAIN,, sobs quietly into hands


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> 12 Requests! Wowo, thanks guys!
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


OH MY GAWD. HNNNG THANK YOU!! IM DEFINATELY GONNA ORDER AGAIN! OH MY GOD.


----------



## Gregriii

Huh, here u have some overworlds sprites!



Spoiler













Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## AnnaCerise

Ahh! I will have to order one when I get the chance to finally choose the Pokemon I'd like  Best of luck on your shop !!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Why do I have to be a newb  awesome art dude


----------



## Chiffu

Axeler137 said:


> @Chiffu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



AAAHHHH oh my gosh,  thank you so much, this is absolutely amazing (≧∇≦) You do such great work with these huhu makes me want to request again, but I shall space out me orders Sending a tip your way~


----------



## Shirohibiki

im so much trash im sorry

Pokemon: Sylveon, Hydreigon, Murkrow, Pumpkaboo (if possible), Noivern, Haunter, Mismagius, Zebstrika, Scolipede, Mandibuzz
- Shiny?: Only the Pumpkaboo, but I only found the regular kind.
Trainer: v
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Bridgette this time! http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Bridgette-Color-Ref-443391186
Direction: Right

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._tinivi_d65vegr_by_ifyoucankillme-d6jcjew.png found some here! 
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/177/f/d/pumpkaboo_by_cole_09-d7o3yyw.png regular pumpkaboo

if 10 is too many you may certainly cut one! i didnt know what the limit was omg
THANKS SORRY IM TRASH


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sooooo perfect<<3 Sent the 40 tbt for my mayor, will be trying to add to sig<(^_^


----------



## BungoTheElf

Axeler137 said:


> @lynn105:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



These are so cute thank you omg <33 If it's not too late do you think you could add the pink tuber girl sprite in front of them? ;v; Though if not it's okay and thanks again :D


----------



## Mayor Lark

Axeler137 said:


> @Mayor Lark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ahhh I LOVE it! You did a great job!

If it's okay with you, I have a second request. I can pay a little extra since I'm requesting again so soon, but it's for my friend.

Pokemon: Roselia, Parasect, Lotad
- Shiny?: Roselia
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Her mayor


Spoiler: mayor ref






Direction: Left

Is this alright? :O sorry if you didn't want me to request again so soon!
​


----------



## BerryPop

Gregriii said:


> Huh, here u have some overworlds sprites!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



THERE ARE WATER TYPE ONES
*squeals*
YAY, I LOVE WATER TYPES!


----------



## Mercedes

OMG TY!


----------



## Aradai

Oh my god I am super trashy I'm sorry I cant stay away.

Pokemon: Umbreon
Shiny: Yes, please!
Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: My OC, Carla. [x]
Direction?: To the right! 

I am so gonna tip you way extra because these are brilliant!


----------



## Jollian

Axeler137 said:


> @Jollian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


OH MY GOD IT'S PERFECT THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Oh my gosh!
I have to get one I just don't have any good refs for my mayor 
But you bet I will be ordering soon


----------



## Astro0

Pokemon: Ponyta
- Shiny?: Yes please!
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: OC please! Refs: http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56426&d=1405573025 and http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54031&d=1404384532 no full body ref but she wears this (http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_wHHyEeduRV0/TUxffsRyQII/AAAAAAAAAEQ/Rox_8seOKmg/s1600/FMAmustang.jpg) but in red with gold trimmings
Direction: to the right please!


----------



## AnnaCerise

Pokemon: Clefairy, Psyduck, Altaria, Lapras, Venusaur
- Shiny?: Nope!
Trainer: Custom below
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: My mayor -> https://38.media.tumblr.com/3b43611371f562c7682c88c36959a5c2/tumblr_n9ayhfB3yS1qd0vjyo1_500.png
Direction: Walking to the right!

Lemme know how much that'll cost!! + Between Venussaur / Lapras, can you put the bigger one in back?  Just arrange them smallest to biggest, smallest closer to me <3 <3 <3 Post on my wall when you know how much it'll cost!


----------



## Mayor Lark

Hey, Axel! I've been inspired by your great overworld work that I tried my hand at it!
Each one has different pacing or frames
 --  -- 
I did have some problems with the tricky pacing and which frames to use from the ones I recolored

What do you think? Do you have any tips for me?
c: I'd love to get into this as well.
​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mayor Lark said:


> Hey, Axel! I've been inspired by your great overworld work that I tried my hand at it!
> Each one has different pacing or frames
> View attachment 58586 -- View attachment 58589 -- View attachment 58590
> I did have some problems with the tricky pacing and which frames to use from the ones I recolored
> View attachment 58588
> What do you think? Do you have any tips for me?
> c: I'd love to get into this as well.
> ​



Just had to say great job, love how yours came out<3 It looks like putting it together was fun<(^_^


----------



## Twinrova

Axeler137 said:


> @Twinrova:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ah thank you it's so adorable! Though after seeing some of the other examples, I think I'd like to make a few additions to it, if that's ok? 

If you could find sprites for Talonflame and Noibat, and add them in there, that'd be awesome! (If there aren't any noibat sprites, Noivern can be used instead). Place them wherever you see fit, to retain the overall balance. And I'd like to have Arcade Star Dahlia's trainer sprite at the front, please! 

Sorry for the trouble, and thank you!


----------



## Melonyy

Pokemon: pikachu, Togepi, Sylveon, Dragonite, Xerneas, Milotic, Jirachi, Celebi, Flygon, Typhlosion (I would like them in order like this if you can)
- Shiny?: No
Trainer: -
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: (x) (x) (x)
Direction: Left

I hope that's not too much pokemons>< and for Xerneas and Sylveon..I think Shirohibiki already requested them
If you don't mind could you use it?


----------



## Cadbberry

Pokemon: Espeon, Luxray, Umbreon, Delphox and Mew
- Shiny?: Shiny Mew and Shiny Umbreon please
Trainer: yes
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 



Spoiler: Any of these four, you choose






Direction: Could you do both ways so I could create edges for my town spoiler?


----------



## Axeler137

@Mayor Lark:
That's looking awesome! The sprites and recolor look great. Maybe a little insight on what I do will help with yours.
I use a program called GIMP to make the animations. My gifs are broken down into 4 frames and all of them have the same frame delay, 200 ms. For overworld entities (i.e. trainers, gym leaders, etc.), there are usually three sprites per: standing, walking, and walking 2. 




In order the frames are standing, walking, standing, walking 2. But, if you simply layer them on top of each other, it will look as if they're going down steps or something strange. 




The walking and walking 2 sprites are brought up one pixel to look like they are walking. 




I hope that helps a bit! Please ask anymore questions that you have!

@Twinrova: I will get to yours with the others. EDIT: And I can't seem to find an overworld sprite for Dahlia D: Any other suggestions?

@Everyone else: Working on them right now! If you have OCs/Mayor Requests, keep your PMs open!


----------



## BerryPop

Axeler137 said:


> @Mayor Lark:
> That's looking awesome! The sprites and recolor look great. Maybe a little insight on what I do will help with yours.
> I use a program called GIMP to make the animations. My gifs are broken down into 4 frames and all of them have the same frame delay, 200 ms. For overworld entities (i.e. trainers, gym leaders, etc.), there are usually three sprites per: standing, walking, and walking 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order the frames are standing, walking, standing, walking 2. But, if you simply layer them on top of each other, it will look as if they're going down steps or something strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The walking and walking 2 sprites are brought up one pixel to look like they are walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps a bit! Please ask anymore questions that you have!
> 
> @Twinrova: I will get to yours with the others. EDIT: And I can't seem to find an overworld sprite for Dahlia D: Any other suggestions?
> 
> @Everyone else: Working on them right now! If you have OCs/Mayor Requests, keep your PMs open!



 I can make these in gimp?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!!? YES!!!!!


----------



## Elov

Pokemon: Girlside: Charizard, Mew, Mudkip Boyside: Jolteon, Mewtwo, Blastoise
- Shiny?: no c:
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: These two, please. c: 



Spoiler



I'd prefer if the girl had darker hair, like in the second picture.














Direction: Could you make the two oc's in the middle facing the front, and the pokemon walking off to the opposite direction of either side. < < < l l > > > Kind of like that if that makes any sense? Or would that be too difficult? Other wise could they just be walking opposite sides then like.. The girl walking to the left with her 3 pokemon, and the boy walking to the right with his three.  l<<< >>>l (l=trainer)


----------



## Mayor Lark

Axeler137 said:


> @Mayor Lark:
> That's looking awesome! The sprites and recolor look great. Maybe a little insight on what I do will help with yours.
> I use a program called GIMP to make the animations. My gifs are broken down into 4 frames and all of them have the same frame delay, 200 ms. For overworld entities (i.e. trainers, gym leaders, etc.), there are usually three sprites per: standing, walking, and walking 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order the frames are standing, walking, standing, walking 2. But, if you simply layer them on top of each other, it will look as if they're going down steps or something strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The walking and walking 2 sprites are brought up one pixel to look like they are walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps a bit! Please ask anymore questions that you have!



Thank you! I use GIMP as well; though I make it a little faster than 200 ms when it's for running! I think I got the third running animation right because I used all three frames. Thanks for the helpful tips though! Trying to make them look good walking was difficult, but I'll try what you showed me! Thanks~


----------



## WonderK

Pokemon: *Pikachu, Venusaur, Charizard, Blastoise, Snorlax, Lapras* 
Shiny: *No*
Trainer:* Red*
Direction: *Left*

Glad to see the banner worked out for you. It looks great in your shop. ​


----------



## Axeler137

@Gregriii:





@Mayor Lark:





@Sparkanine:





@Cadbberry:





@AnnaCerise:










@Shirohibiki, Astro0, MayorMelony: Awaiting mark up approval.

@Twinrova: I will get to yours with the others. 
And I can't seem to find an overworld sprite for Dahlia D: 
Any other suggestions? (Reposted)

@Elov: WIP!

@WonderK: I'm honored to take a request from you! 
And, thanks for the banner again, it fits really well. 

As always, please let me know if you have any questions. 
And, those with OC/Mayor Custom Sprites, 40TBT is the price. 

Thanks guys!​


----------



## Gregriii

I want another, please! I can pay if u want :3 
Pokemon: Snivy-Tepig-Oshawott-Turtwig-Chimchar-Piplup-Treecko-Torchic-Mudkip-Chikorita-Cyndaquil-Totodile-Bulbasaur-Charmander-Squirtle
- Shiny?: No, thnx!
Trainer: -
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: -
Direction: ->


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ah! thank you so much! Carla and Umbreon never looked so cool!


----------



## Clara Oswald

Pokemon:Uxie Azelf Mesprit Lucario umbreon
- Shiny?: just umbreon please
Trainer: Dawn
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: Left

I hope that's all ok


----------



## Cadbberry

Axeler137 said:


> @Cadbberry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!​



TO CUTE!!!! Is there anyway you could also do it to the left so I could make cute edges for my town spoiler? I could pay extra


----------



## Axeler137

@MayorMelony:





@Cadbberry:





@Everyone else: WIP!​


----------



## Cadbberry

Axeler137 said:


> @MayorMelony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cadbberry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Everyone else: WIP!



Thank you <3


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> @MayorMelony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cadbberry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Everyone else: WIP!​



Huh, where did u found the Pokemon X sprites?


----------



## riummi

Pokemon: shiny umbreon, vulpix, growlith, chandelure, dragonaire, swinub, froslass, luxray, drifloon.
- Shiny?: ^^^
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: may i request my oc? i can pm you about her whenever you'd like. (40 points right?)
Direction: right

hope i did everything right!


----------



## Twinrova

Axeler137 said:


> @Twinrova: I will get to yours with the others.
> And I can't seem to find an overworld sprite for Dahlia D:
> Any other suggestions? (Reposted)



Ok, maybe then just the female pokemon platinum trainer? Thank you again


----------



## Melonyy

Axeler137 said:


> @MayorMelony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cadbberry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Everyone else: WIP!​



Thank you so muchh!


----------



## Axeler137

@Gregriii:


Spoiler: Here.







@Sa-chan: Just PM me with your OC! And, just send in the money once I've completed your request.

@Twinrova: I'll get right on that then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Twinrova:


----------



## Mayor Lark

Could you give me links to the XY overworld sprites? Noivern looks so great!


----------



## Axeler137

@MayorLark: These are the ones I use.
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._tinivi_d65vegr_by_ifyoucankillme-d6jcjew.png
http://chasemortier.deviantart.com/art/Pokemon-X-and-Y-overworld-dex-437564440


----------



## Jimin

They're all so cute, I'll like to try one! ^~^
Pokemon: Latios, Latias, Minun & Plusle 
- Shiny?: Nope
Trainer: Brendan
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: Right please


----------



## jessicat_197

Hello~
Pok?mon: Piplup, Charmander, Squirtle, Evee, Mudkip, Mew
-Shiny: No please
Trainer: Dawn
-Custom Trainer/ Mayor? OC?: No
Direction: right please!

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE! c:


----------



## Axeler137

@Jimin: The Brendan sprite from the Gameboy Emerald is pretty small compared to others. Do you still want me to use it or try something else? Or, have you found something that's a bit bigger. Too bad it's only a couple months away from the reboot on 3DS.


----------



## Jimin

I can try something else, surprise me.
Any trainer will do.


----------



## Gregriii

You have here brendan:


----------



## Twinrova

Axeler137 said:


> @Twinrova:



Thanks, I love it <3


----------



## Axeler137

@WonderK: 




Classic.

@Gregriii:




It's 350px long, FYI.

@Uxie:





@Jimin:




Thanks to Gregriii I was able to use Brendan. I also did something a little different in yours! 
Hope you like it and let me know if you would like it changed. 

@jessicat_197:





---------------------------------------

@Elov: Awaiting mark up approval.

@Sa-chan: Awaiting your OC for mark up.

@Astro0: I saw that you tried to send me a PM but my mailbox is full. I cleared some letters out so you should be able to PM me! So sorry about that. ​


----------



## Gregriii

Now u can make mine but with third evolution? :3


----------



## Axeler137

@Gregrii, Please fill out the form if you are requesting again. And, I don't believe there is an overworld sprite for Greninja, unless you find one. I can do the rest but just Greninja will not be there.


----------



## WonderK

Perfection. Thank you. I'll add it into my signature later.


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> @Gregrii, Please fill out the form if you are requesting again. And, I don't believe there is an overworld sprite for Greninja, unless you find one. I can do the rest but just Greninja will not be there.



Oh, so nevermind, if I can't found a nice Greninja TT


----------



## Axeler137

@Shirohibiki:




I am so sorry about this! I misplaced it in my folders. I thought I posted it already. 
please don't hurt me

@WonderK:
Brilliant!

@Gregriii:
Alright. No problem.


----------



## Jimin

Axeler137 said:


> @Jimin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wow all of these are AMAZING! 
Thanks Axeler137,  and Gregriii for finding a Brendan sprite.


----------



## WonderK

Red never looked so glorious. It looks great. Thanks again.


----------



## Swiftstream

OMFGGG

/ROLLS AROUND

Are you open for orders? I LOVE YOUR SPRITES!!!

Pokemon: chimchar + shinx + starly
- Shiny?: nope
Trainer: May I have the sinnoh girl trainer?
Direction: walking right please!


----------



## Axeler137

@Sa-chan:





@Swiftstream: Requests are always open! ​


----------



## Shirohibiki

Axeler137 said:


> @Shirohibiki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry about this! I misplaced it in my folders. I thought I posted it already.
> please don't hurt me
> 
> @WonderK:
> Brilliant!
> 
> @Gregriii:
> Alright. No problem.



yOU MADE IT SHINY
OGM
IM SO  HPAPY SHRIEKS? ????? AAAAAAAAAAAAA WOW
NO I LOVE IT ITSP ERFECT THANK YOU SO MUCH OGM,,,gfkfdkgfdf
i still need to figure out how to fit these things in my sig ]:l
BUT I LOVE IT SO MUCH THANK YOU THANK YOU OMG ;A;!!!!!!


----------



## riummi

Axeler137 said:


> @Sa-chan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Swiftstream: Requests are always open! ​



eeeee thankyou <3 hehe i love it *^* i'll send the tbt over now~


----------



## Axeler137

You are both very welcome! Enjoy~
Ya'll come back now, you hear?!
Everyone else: WIP


----------



## pengutango

This is a cute idea!  Will think about it a lil more and will be back with a request.


----------



## BungoTheElf

I'm so sorry for being picky OTL
I want them re-arranged in a new order and adding a few different pokemon!


Pokemon: shaymin ; cherubi ;  bellossom ; Petilil; bulbasaur ; leafeon  ; bayleef  ; lapras ; Celebi
Shiny? no
Trainer:  pink tuber girl 
Direction: left

sorry again 'orz


----------



## Chiffu

Pokemon: Eevee, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Espeon, Umbreon, Leafeon, Glaceon, Sylveon (Yay Eevee themed) 
- Shiny?: No thanks
Trainer: Is White available? 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: no~
Direction: right~

Thank you once again!


----------



## Axeler137

@Elov:




Hope you like it!

@Everyone else: WIP​


----------



## Elov

Axeler137 said:


> @Elov:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> @Everyone else: WIP​


asdlaskjdlasdj I died! It's so bootiful *-(\ thank you so much!!


----------



## BerryPop

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler



ok, id like to make a request using these.
So im opening up a water type pokemon shop, and would like one of these for it!
Heres the details
Pokemon: piplup, oshawatt, squirtle, the two luvdisk, the two finneon, corsola, gorebyss, kingdra, dewgong, seel, lotad, magicarp, azurill, marill, azumarill, milotic, buizel, mantyke
- Shiny?: no
Trainer: The swimming girl (second to left)
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: No
Direction: Uh... left
Yes, i can pay you in TBT bells if you want.


----------



## Axeler137

@Elov: Enjoy!

@BerryPop: I would love to do this request! But, there is a small problem with that image. Each little, regular walking sprite comes in two parts so that it looks like its actually walking. For your request, I would have to make a second 'swimming' sprite, or else it just looks like the image is moving back and forth and no animation. I would gladly do that for one or two, but for the amount you have that could take quite some time. And I don't know if I have that kind of time. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## BerryPop

Axeler137 said:


> @Elov: Enjoy!
> 
> @BerryPop: I would love to do this request! But, there is a small problem with that image. Each little, regular walking sprite comes in two parts so that it looks like its actually walking. For your request, I would have to make a second 'swimming' sprite, or else it just looks like the image is moving back and forth and no animation. I would gladly do that for one or two, but for the amount you have that could take quite some time. And I don't know if I have that kind of time. Please let me know your thoughts.



Actually i was thinking just making them bob up and down to look like they're floating.


----------



## Axeler137

@BerryPop: Well that certainly changes things! Haha. 
Let me see what I can do and get back to you with something more substantial.


----------



## Meira

Omg these are so adorable! I'll definitely come back and order once I've accumulated 200+ posts


----------



## Stepheroo

Pokemon: Sylveon, Meloetta, Jirachi, Reshiram, Darkrai, Celebi
- Shiny?: Nahhh
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Custom Trainer located here [x].
Direction: To the right.

Will pay 40 tbt, unless you need more, than just tell me. ;u; These are so perfect.


----------



## jessicat_197

Have you approved my order?


----------



## Axeler137

Axeler137 said:


> @jessicat_197:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



@jessicat_197: Here's yours right here!

@Everyone else: WIP!


----------



## jessicat_197

Axeler137 said:


> @jessicat_197: Here's yours right here!
> 
> @Everyone else: WIP!



OOOHH I LOVE IT!!!!
I was worried for a sec because usually I get confirmations or something. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT 
have been looking for this thread for a while until someone told me c:
TYSM!


----------



## Aradai

I'm gonna order again! These are amazing!

Pokemon: Braixen, Xerneas, Venusaur, Pikachu, Roserade, Howlucha
- Shiny?: No thanks.
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:


Spoiler: noot noot



View attachment 56808


Direction: To the right!

Also, can there be a heart bubble above Braixen? Thanks!


----------



## nard

Pokemon: Pachirisu, Lucario, Wobbuffet, Raichu, and Ditto? (Since I really haven't played Pokemon in a while, tell me if I have to change anyone them.
- Shiny?:No.
Trainer: No thanks.
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: No.
Direction: Right


Thank you!~


----------



## Axeler137

@Swiftstream:






@lynn105:





@Chiffu:





@Stepheroo: 




The order is sorta awkward, let me know if you want me to change it!

@Sparkanine:




Xerneas is so short :3

@Fuzzling:





-----------------------------------------

@BerryPop: WIP! Ill PM you sometime today to show you some progress.

@Astro0: Awaiting your approval!

For those of you who had an Mayor/OC/Trainer/etc. Custom Sprite, 40TBTB per. 
Sorry I have to do this but its a bit of work on my part. ​


----------



## Swiftstream

OMFG /DIES
ITS SO PERFECT <3
THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## xXObliterationXx

Can you make the trainer Ethan
Pokemon: Ho-oh, Xerneas, Sylveon
Direction: Right
Shiny: No

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chiffu

Axeler137 said:


> @Chiffu:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Omg, aaaahh, it's amazing!!! Thank you very much for it


----------



## nard

Axeler137 said:


> @Fuzzling:




Thanks, Now, does anyone know how to upload gifs into sigs?


----------



## Axeler137

You are all very welcome!

@Fuzzling:
It works the same way as uploading images. 
Just use the [*IMG][/IMG] tag, and it works the way exact way!


----------



## nard

Axeler137 said:


> You are all very welcome!
> 
> @Fuzzling:
> It works the same way as uploading images.
> Just use the [*IMG][/IMG] tag, and it works the way exact way!





Okay, thanks! ^~^


----------



## Axeler137

@Astro0:




So sorry for the long wait!

@Everyone else:
WIP!​


----------



## Stepheroo

Axeler137 said:


> @Stepheroo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The order is sorta awkward, let me know if you want me to change it!
> ​


Hm, I see what you mean, it's because of the lil mons I picked. Pft. Lemme revise.

Can you make Meloetta in the front with a music note? No Reshiram.
So Meloetta, Shaymin, Sylveon, Jirachi, Darkrai, Celebi. Is that ok? I'll sen some TBTB since mine was so awk. Sorry! ;o;


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xerneas is so short :3​


Aww! So cute! Thanks again!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Axeler137 said:


> @lynn105:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




alksdjlfksdj thank you so much <333 and sorry for all the edits haha xD


----------



## dulcet

Pokemon: Espeon, Tyranitar, Altaria, Milotic, Whimsicott, and Ninetales
- Shiny?: Ninetales
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Mayor [x] (back of my head has a hair bun)
Direction: Left


----------



## Axeler137

@Stepheroo:




Thanks for the donation! You didn't have to 

@Everyone else: 
WIP!


----------



## Astro0

Thank you so much! sending the tbt now~ ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

Axeler137 said:


> @Stepheroo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the donation! You didn't have to



I did for making it difficult. ;o; Thanks so much and I will probs be back. >_> Hahaha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Not sure if it's possible but can you make an evolution one? Like a charmander walking then evolves into a charmeleon and so on?


----------



## Axeler137

@ObeseMudkipz: I can certainly try. But, that would be a special request. Let me know if you want me to whip something out! Just make sure to fill out a form for my sake.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If you want you can test one on my request


----------



## Cam1

Pokemon: Lapras, Salamence, Togekiss, Mawile, and do you have access to Stunfisk and Helioptile? If not, then put in Luxray and Bellossom
Shiny? No
Trainer: Generation 3 Male
Custom Train/Mayor/OC? No.
Direction: Right

Thanks!


----------



## pengutango

FINALLY figured out what I want, so I can request one. Will request another one in the future as I have more pokemon, but this one will do for now. :3

*Pokemon*: Umbreon, Meganium, Ampharos, Lugia, Dragonair, Pidgeot, Rhydon, Snorlax, Houndoom
- *Shiny*?: No
*Trainer*: No
- *Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?*: Mayor (ref under spoiler tag) 



Spoiler: ref sheet











*Direction*: left


----------



## Axeler137

@ObeseMudkipz:
I can do that!

@Everyone else:
WIP! I will be on vacation for a couple days, so I might not get to request as fast! Just to let you know!

And others! Please request, I love getting new orders!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sweet thanks 
Pokemon: elekid->electabuzz->electivire evolving
- Shiny?:nope
Trainer:Can you put Lt Surge?
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:nope
Direction:right


----------



## Aradai

Pokemon: Venusaur, Flareon, Polywrath, Pigeot, Arcanine, Lapras (if the order looks a bit off, just tell me.)
Shiny?: No thanks.
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: My mayor, please! [x]
Direction: To the right!

Also, can you add a happy emote bubble above Venusaur? Thanks! Have fun while you're on vacation!


----------



## Kazunari

Thank you to Sparkanine for telling me about this shop. I'll make a request because these are absolutely adorable!

Pokemon: Larvitar, Mesprit, Swampert, Kyogre, Mothim, Braviary. If that dA community doesn't have Braviary, then Remoraid will do. ^^
- Shiny?: Nope
Trainer: Falkner
Direction: Right


----------



## BitterCoffee

Pokemon: Gardevoir, Arcanine. Ninetales, Eevee
- Shiny?: No thanks :>
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:Yaaah please x3 I made a chibi that looked like me sooo heh xD


Spoiler






Direction: Left 
Thanks so much! :3 
So 50tbt for the custom? :3


----------



## Axeler137

UPDATE!
My vacation with family starts today so I will be getting orders done but I have no idea the next time I will have them posted for ya'll. Just wanted to let you know that, because I hate not being updated. And, that's with anything. The soonest you will get them will be Sunday. For sure!
Thanks so much for ordering and please tell your friends(?)!
Request away people! ​


----------



## Stepheroo

I WILL TELL EVERYONE I KNOW. YES, AXELER. ALL FIVE OF THEM WILL KNOW.

Have a nice vacation. o3o


----------



## AnnaCerise

Hey Axeler - just had a question. If I were to request but had no idea which Pokemon I would want, would you be able to show me like 10 small (around the same size) pink(ish) Pokemon? Or if you have the main pages that you get them from where I could see the actual size, that'd be great.


----------



## Axeler137

@Stepheroo: I know you have more friends than that 

@AnnaCerise:
Just to name 10 off the top of my head:
Clefairy, Jigglypuff, Mew, Cleffa, Igglypuff, Snubbull(?), Whimsur, Skitty, Happiny, Munna.
I think those would work. 
You can always Google 'Small Pink Pokemon'


----------



## AnnaCerise

Axeler137 said:


> @Stepheroo: I know you have more friends than that
> 
> @AnnaCerise:
> Just to name 10 off the top of my head:
> Clefairy, Jigglypuff, Mew, Cleffa, Igglypuff, Snubbull(?), Whimsur, Skitty, Happiny, Munna.
> I think those would work.
> You can always Google 'Small Pink Pokemon'



Okay I'll look at these and probably place an order around the magical time of ~ 5pm EST


----------



## Aradai

Well, I just introduced one, I'll try to get more. Have fun!


----------



## Stepheroo

AnnaCerise said:


> Okay I'll look at these and probably place an order around the magical time of ~ 5pm EST



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pok?mon_by_color#Pink


----------



## AnnaCerise

Stepheroo said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pok?mon_by_color#Pink



Thank you!!


----------



## Clara Oswald

Hi! Just wondering if you could possibly add Latios and Latias to my previous request? I can re-fill out the form if you want


----------



## Lio Fotia

Pokemon: Eevee, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Umbreon, Espeon, Glaceon, Leafeon, Sylveon, followed by Pikachu with a heart bubble pls maybe?
- Shiny?: Umbreon and Sylveon
Trainer: No thank you
Direction: Ummm. either facing left or downward. Whichever you think is best
​


----------



## Aradai

C a l l a w a y said:


> Pokemon: Eevee, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Umbreon, Espeon, Glaceon, Leafeon, Sylveon, followed by Pikachu with a heart bubble pls maybe?
> - Shiny?: Umbreon and Sylveon
> Trainer: No thank you
> Direction: Ummm. either facing left or downward. Whichever you think is best
> ​


Yes, my mission is a success. I reccommended this shop to *2* people. YES.




Sorry Axeler huehuehue.


----------



## Cam1

Bump for MORE REQUESTS


----------



## ryan88

Pokemon: Pikachu
- Shiny?: yeah please
Trainer: 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: my mayor. 40 TBT right?
Direction: Right


----------



## Axeler137

@BerryPop:






@xXObliterationXx:





@sojin:





@PokeCam420:





@pengutango:





@ObeseMudkipz:




Let me know what you think of this! It took a second to figure out. 

@Sparkanine:





@Kazunari:





@BitterCoffee:





--------------------------------------

Alright. I finally got a moment to UPDATE! YAY.
Enjoy! Please PM me if you have any problems and I will get back to you ASAP.
Thanks for requesting ya'll! 

​


----------



## pengutango

Yay! Thanks for the request! Will definitely be adding it to my sig. I'm definitely requesting another... once I figure out who to put in it. XD


----------



## dulcet

Thank you!! It's so cute. <3
How long does it usually take to complete a request? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Capella

Pokemon: Milotic Roserade Beautifly Absol Gorebyss  hydreigon
- Shiny?: none 
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: The umbrella trainer 
Direction: Forward
Thanks you


----------



## Axeler137

@sojin:
With an OC Mark Up, an hour to two depending on comlexity.
Without, thirty minutes. It isn't that bad, but getting 5-10 at a time gets a bit long.


----------



## dulcet

Axeler137 said:


> @sojin:
> With an OC Mark Up, an hour to two depending on comlexity.
> Without, thirty minutes. It isn't that bad, but getting 5-10 at a time gets a bit long.



I see.
I'll be sure to tell people about your shop. <3333


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Axeler137 said:


> @ObeseMudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of this! It took a second to figure out.
> ​


I was imagining lt surge walking and then elekid walks behind him evolving then he's all surprised and stuff. This is just as good though and you did such a good job on it thanks


----------



## Mayor Lark

Totes gonna ask for another cause I love your shop <3

Pokemon: Pidgeot, pidgeotto, pidgey (in that order)
Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Could you try and do this
Direction: right

Good luck, friend! I trust it will turn out alright. I can send over an extra 10-20 TBT if you could put in the wings? PM me if you think it's too difficult; I could try and make the sprite myself & send it over if you think I should u v u
Thank you!!


Also, side note, check out the Pokemon Ranger sprites I rendered!












​


----------



## Shirohibiki

ugh wtf theyre all so cute rip me...aSLO POKEMON RANGER IM GOING TO THROW UP FROM EXCITEMENT


----------



## JellofishXD

Pokemon: Pikachu and all eeveelutions
- Shiny?:No thx
Trainer:Yes
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:Mayor pls ref in signature
Direction:right
tysm!


----------



## BitterCoffee

Awwww so cute! Thanks so much, totally ordering another once I figure out who I want xD


----------



## BerryPop

Axeler137 said:


> @BerryPop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



THAT LOOKS SOOOOOO AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Animedan

Would you be willing to make the equivalent of a sprite sheet showing a pokemon with their up down left and right walking animations? Because that would really help with an RPGmaker project I'm working on.If so,
Pokemon: flygon
shiny: no
trainer/ gym leader etc. I just want flygon tbh.


----------



## Mercedes

Pokemon: Squrtile, Purloin, Fennekin, Treecko, Dodrio
Shiny?: none
Custom: please see Appearance 
Direction: ~>
Appearance: 



Spoiler: Apperance



hair: View attachment 56596
Body shape: pear View attachment 56597
Dress: View attachment 56598
Shoes: View attachment 56599
Bag {for pokeballs and such}: View attachment 56600
If the act tents don't work here's a link to the original post. www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?202786-Adventure-of-a-lifetime-a-pokemon-story/page2


Here's link to Fennekin sprite,  http://othienka.deviantart.com/art/Fennekin-Overworld-Sprites-465171930
Here's a link to Purloin spirte http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/021/8/9/purrloin_overworlds_by_kymotonian-d37pswo.png


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @BerryPop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @xXObliterationXx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sojin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pengutango:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ObeseMudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of this! It took a second to figure out.
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kazunari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BitterCoffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Alright. I finally got a moment to UPDATE! YAY.
> Enjoy! Please PM me if you have any problems and I will get back to you ASAP.
> Thanks for requesting ya'll!
> 
> ​


Thank you so much  I love it

Pokemon: Bellossom, Politoed, Arcanine, Linoone, Aggron, Gardevoir
- Shiny?: No thanks 
Trainer: HGSS Male Trainer
Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: No.
Direction: Left

Thanks Axeler!(Sorry if I am requesting too much. I really love these and saw a cool idea in someone's signature)


----------



## Jimin

Hai, I'm back for more 

Pokemon: Sylveon, Lanturn, Gallade, Gengar, Hydreigon, Volcarona, and Cresselia 
- Shiny?: None
Trainer: Factory Head Thorton? ( Is that considered a custom trainer?) If it's unavailable, then Hilbert
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: None
Direction: Left please

Thanks~​


----------



## Axeler137

@ObeseMudkipz:
I can redo it for you if you want.

@Mayor Lark:
I will attempt it and get back to you! 

@Animedan:
Here is a site of most of the overworld sprites I use. http://www.veekun.com
Just look up the Pokemon you need and click the 'Flavor' tab. 

@JellofishXD:
Your link for your art ref doesn't work.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

You can if you want to but I'm fine with this since it's amazing already


----------



## JellofishXD

Yes your meant to copy paste it


----------



## Bunnii

They're so cute!! 

Pokemon: Sylveon, Roserade, Gardevoire, Oshawott, Charmander 
- Shiny?: No
Trainer: [x]
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Custom Trainer 
Direction: Right


----------



## BerryPop

Ok i know i just got one but i got an idea so
Pokemon: Milotic Roserade Beautifly sylveon  gardevoir and altaria
- Shiny?: none 
Trainer: dawn's contest outfit
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: no 
Direction: i dont care, but forward if possible.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Pokemon: Altaria,Azurill,Carracosta,Gible,Whirlipede,Volbeat,Onix
- Shiny?: No ty
Trainer: 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 



Spoiler: Mayor








Direction: Right Please!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh sorry, just noticed post count, ill be back when i have more.


----------



## Imitation

Please would you do one for me? 

Pokemon: Castform, Castform sunny form, rainy form and snowy form and Lunatone
- Shiny?: Shiny Lunatone please 
Trainer: Byron (Canalave city gym leader)
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 

Thank you!


----------



## BerryPop

bump


----------



## Axeler137

UPDATE!
I just got back from vacation! I had a wonderful time but missed ya'll a lot!
I'm about to start up on requests, so keep your eyes pealed for finish requests soon! 
Thanks again guys!


----------



## BerryPop

oh, you went on vacation?
how was it?


----------



## Stepheroo

Axeler137 said:


> UPDATE!
> I just got back from vacation! I had a wonderful time but missed ya'll a lot!
> I'm about to start up on requests, so keep your eyes pealed for finish requests soon!
> Thanks again guys!



YOU WERE STILL PRACTICALLY HERE I SAW YOU ON DA FORUMS, YO.

So glad you enjoyed your vacation though and welcome back! <3


----------



## Axeler137

BerryPop said:


> oh, you went on vacation?
> how was it?



Very, very nice.  Thanks for asking!



Stepheroo said:


> YOU WERE STILL PRACTICALLY HERE I SAW YOU ON DA FORUMS, YO.
> 
> So glad you enjoyed your vacation though and welcome back! <3



HEY! I DIDN'T DO ANY REQUESTS WHILE I WAS AWAY. YO
And, thanks bb.


----------



## Stepheroo

Axeler137 said:


> HEY! I DIDN'T DO ANY REQUESTS WHILE I WAS AWAY. YO
> And, thanks bb.




OMG DO NOT TWIST THIS AROUND ON ME OMG, WE NEED TO SEE DIFFERENT PPL FOR AT LEAST 5 MINUTES, GOODBYE.


----------



## BitterCoffee

YOURE BACK YEEYEYYEY .. Must re-order more cute pokes! xD





I hope you had a very nice vacation;'3


----------



## taehyvng

o dis is cool

Pokemon: teddiursa, piplup, snorlax 
- Shiny?: nah
Trainer: dana (battle chatelaine) 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: right


----------



## Axeler137

I really apologize for taking so long D: Things came up and I am being lazy. Sorry guys!
-throws requests-

-------------------------------------------------------------------

@Sparkanine:





@C a l l a w a y:





@ryan88:





@Capella:





@Mayor Lark:





@JellofishXD:





@Luckypinch:





@PokeCam420:





@Jimin:





@BerryPop:





-------------------------------------------------------------------

@Animedan and rimu:
Sent you a VM!

@Bunnii:
Awaiting your approval.

@Voltz09:
WIP!​


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> I really apologize for taking so long D: Things came up and I am being lazy. Sorry guys!
> -throws requests-
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ah I understand! And you fixed it! Thanks! Should I send over 40 TBT again, or...
Sorry about early pay, I totally forgot that I asked you about it >~<


----------



## Oblivia

These really are so unbelievably awesome.  I definitely plan to order another one at some point, if I can stop being so fickle and choose my favorites of my... favorites?

Anyway, thank you again for offering these.


----------



## Axeler137

@Sparkanine: No worries! I have no idea if you paid or not. Your fine!

@Oblivia: I can't wait for your request and thanks!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

could I request another animated evolution one?


----------



## Axeler137

@ObeseMudkipz: Sure! Same way or different?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Same way please because if you do it a different way you'd have to change the other one since I want it to match xD
Pokemon: magby->magmar->magmortar
- Shiny?: nope
Trainer: Blaine
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:nope
Direction: left


----------



## Hikari

Pokemon: Mudkip, Chespin, Oshawott, Turtwig, Castform
- Shiny?: None.
Trainer: Custom.
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Xion, from Kingdom Hearts.
Direction: Right


----------



## Capella

omg I love it thank you so much


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @PokeCam420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Mario.

Hey how do you get your sig to change everytime you refresh the page?


----------



## Jimin

Wow thanks Axeler, I love it, gonna tip you even if it's not custom 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario. said:


> Hey how do you get your sig to change everytime you refresh the page?



Hey Mario, you can create an account on  signavatar and add your preferred sigs to rotate


----------



## Axeler137

@Mario.:
I use a site called www.signavatar.com its a simple site to do that. Real easy.

Thanks guys! Come back soon.


----------



## Mario.

Axeler137 said:


> @Mario.:
> I use a site called www.signavatar.com its a simple site to do that. Real easy.
> 
> Thanks guys! Come back soon.



Thank you


----------



## Cam1

You up for a challenge? I have a couple (4-5) Anime Characters I would like you to make into Pokemon sprites for 200 TBT(will have it once I get rid of Merengue lol). Would you be up for it? I will edit this post with pictures in a spoiler once I am get them, in case that's the case of whether or not you will be able to.


----------



## Axeler137

@PokeCam420:
I'm up for the challenge. I think I've made enough OC/Mayor Custom Sprites that I could do the task. HMU with Da challenge!
Make sure you include which ways you want them facing.


----------



## Cam1

I will give you a choice. I have 6 or 7 right here. Choose 4 or 5 and I will pay you once I get Merengue sold. I ask you not to post it until I get the bells to you. I will put a star next to the 3 most preferred, unless they are too hard. *I Would love for them to face forward*


Spoiler



***

***
***







- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I can pay you now haha. Okay. Transferring the bells now.


----------



## Axeler137

@PokeCam420:
I'll work on it over the next couple days. Life gets a bit complicating until about Thursday so yeah haha.
-----------------------------------------------------
PREVIEW:
Thanks to WonderK for the idea. Soon, I will be releasing forms for Userbars!
I'm still thinking about design and all that. 




Small preview!​​​


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @PokeCam420:
> I'll work on it over the next couple days. Life gets a bit complicating until about Thursday so yeah haha.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> PREVIEW:
> Thanks to WonderK for the idea. Soon, I will be releasing forms for Userbars!
> I'm still thinking about design and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small preview!​​​


Great! Good luck and hope life isn't too stressful! Take your time, as I realize my request is a bit complicated. I really appreciate you attempting it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Axeler137 said:


> @PokeCam420:
> I'll work on it over the next couple days. Life gets a bit complicating until about Thursday so yeah haha.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> PREVIEW:
> Thanks to WonderK for the idea. Soon, I will be releasing forms for Userbars!
> I'm still thinking about design and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small preview!​​​



I wish I had more room for my sig xD. I'll try putting it in my spoiler but does it change to a new image every refresh?


----------



## Axeler137

@rimu:





------------------------------------------------

Made another example. Used PMD sprites.



​


----------



## Axeler137

@Bunnii:




There you are!​


----------



## Mayor Lark

Axeler137 said:


> @Bunnii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are!​



I don't mean to intrude or be nitpicky, but the trainer's hat is missing a few pixels in front in one of the frames~ Just letting you know.

(Also, I absolutely adore the pidgey line you did for me!! Tysm)


----------



## Pandapool

Pokemon: Shinx ; Eevee ; Squirtle
- Shiny?: Nope
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Mayor [X]
Direction: Right

Take your time, as I see you are busy with real life things sooo :3


----------



## Axeler137

Oh thanks Mayor Lark.
Updated @Bunnii:


----------



## Guero101

are you still making these by any chance?


----------



## Bunnii

Axeler137 said:


> Oh thanks Mayor Lark.
> Updated @Bunnii:



Thank you so much! It's so cute, I love it <3


----------



## Aradai

Pokemon: Nidoking, Nidoqueen, Rhyhorn, Rhyhorn, and Dugtrio
- Shiny?: No thanks!
Trainer: Giovanni
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: -
Direction: Right please!
Thanks in advance!
I also like the user bars you're making. Those look pretty cool!


----------



## JayTrain

Pokemon: Charizard, Aurorus, Latios, Greninja, Scizor, and Gengar
- Shiny?: Greninja and Charizard
Trainer: RJ
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 


Spoiler:  Can you do something w/ this?












Direction: -------->


----------



## Tiger Balloon

Oh, this is so great!

Pokemon: Banette, Milotic, Ninetales, Froslass, Beeheeyem, Altaria, Mienshao, Umbreon, Dunsparce, and Ninjask (in that order please)
- Shiny?: None
Trainer: OC↓
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Yes, please. (I just did it on ChibiMaker (credit to gen8 on DeviantArt) because I didn't feel like drawing it.)



Spoiler: OC






Direction: Left

If it's too many Pokemon, feel free to take out ones starting at the back end. I'll be sure to tip you in TBT bells! Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## taehyvng

Axeler137 said:


> @rimu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Made another example. Used PMD sprites.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



oh just saw this !!! wow tysm i love it ;w;


----------



## Stepheroo

Pokemon: If you can't do my OC, then I just want an adorable Snorlax. Cuz I am Snorlax.
- Shiny?:
Trainer: OC
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 


Spoiler: ref if you can do animalistic sprites



View attachment 60467View attachment 60468View attachment 60469



Direction: Forward? If not, then to the left.


----------



## Capella

hello am back

Pokemon: Ambipom Togekiss Sableye Masquerain Mawile Manaphy
- Shiny?:
Trainer:  Janine
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 
Direction: Right
thx you


----------



## Cam1

Bump!


----------



## Imitation

Stepheroo said:


> Pokemon: If you can't do my OC, then I just want an adorable Snorlax. Cuz I am Snorlax.
> - Shiny?:
> Trainer: OC
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref if you can do animalistic sprites
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60467View attachment 60468View attachment 60469
> 
> 
> 
> Direction: Forward? If not, then to the left.



Haha thanks for using my signature piece "Le Masterpiece" as a ref! 

I dont want to sound ba or impatient but how is my overworld thingie going?


----------



## Axeler137

@Everyone:
Sorry guys. I've been real busy with life and haven't been able to sit down and work on these. 
I will have a bunch of free time tomorrow so look out for something real soon! Thanks guys!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I was wondering if it was possible to put the evolution gifs into one gif? The 4 picture limit is ridiculous


----------



## Stepheroo

Axeler137 said:


> @Everyone:
> Sorry guys. I've been real busy with life and haven't been able to sit down and work on these.
> I will have a bunch of free time tomorrow so look out for something real soon! Thanks guys!



It's all good, Axeler! Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Everyone:
> Sorry guys. I've been real busy with life and haven't been able to sit down and work on these.
> I will have a bunch of free time tomorrow so look out for something real soon! Thanks guys!



Ah, I think we understand. Take your time ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I was wondering if it was possible to put the evolution gifs into one gif? The 4 picture limit is ridiculous



You can use signavatar.com


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sparkanine said:


> You can use signavatar.com



I was thinking of using it but I wanted to put it back to back since it was magby and elekid


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @Everyone:
> Sorry guys. I've been real busy with life and haven't been able to sit down and work on these.
> I will have a bunch of free time tomorrow so look out for something real soon! Thanks guys!


Everything is good! I hope everything is alright with you, personally. Take your time  Also, would it be possible for when you finish my next sprites to put them all into one picture? Because I need another image slot and want to show off all of your work at once. If it's possible to put them all together in a pic with them being moving in different directions. I don't want to use sign avatar. If it's possible, I will let you know what I want when my next sprite thing is finished. Thanks Axeler!


----------



## JayTrain

Axeler137 said:


> @Everyone:
> Sorry guys. I've been real busy with life and haven't been able to sit down and work on these.
> I will have a bunch of free time tomorrow so look out for something real soon! Thanks guys!



It's fine


----------



## Cam1

Free bump! Hope everything is alright Axeler!


----------



## Gregriii

Pokemon: Squirtle, Chimchar, Sceptile, Jolteon, Gengar, Gardevoir 
- Shiny?: Niet
Trainer: -
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: -
Direction: <-


----------



## Axeler137

Ω UPDATE! Ω
Alright so, I just had a fun weekend and hopefully will complete orders here in a second. 
So super duper sorry about the long wait!​


----------



## Tiger Balloon

Good for you for taking some time off! I don't mind the wait at all


----------



## Cam1

As I said earlier. Take your time! Im not in a rush. Btw, would you be able to do the gifs combine into one picture thing?


----------



## Bird

What is this? I would definitely like to request one! c:

Pokemon: Articuno, Zapdos, Ho-Oh, Moltres, Blaziken, Empoleon, Murkrow, Braviary, Altaria, Pidgeot, Staraptor, Chatot
- Shiny?: Nope
Trainer: Veteran Trainer from Black/White/Black 2/White 2
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: None
Direction: Right

I think I did it right. c:


----------



## Axeler137

@Tiger Balloon: Thanks bb 

@PokeCam420: Yeah, I think I can do that. No worries!


- - - Post Merge - - -

@Bird: Yeah, your good, I think I can get to your request sometime today.


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @Tiger Balloon: Thanks bb
> 
> @PokeCam420: Yeah, I think I can do that. No worries!
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Bird: Yeah, your good, I think I can get to your request sometime today.


Thanks, haha. I hate the 4 image limit DX If only it were 6. I could show off everything I want. I will give you the images in order when my current order is done. No rush  Glad you got to enjoy your weekend


----------



## Bird

Axeler137 said:


> @Tiger Balloon: Thanks bb
> 
> @PokeCam420: Yeah, I think I can do that. No worries!
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Bird: Yeah, your good, I think I can get to your request sometime today.


Thanks! You can take your time with it. _Also do you accept donations?_


----------



## Axeler137

@Voltz09:





SUPER SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT. D:

@ObeseMudkipz:




I did what you suggested and this is how it turned out. Let me know your thoughts.

@Hikari:




I found this Overworld sprite for Xion off of Deviantart. Let me know if you want a different sprite. 

@Pandapool:





@Sparkanine:




I used an overworld sprite from Deviantart for Giovanni, also. I thought it looks better. Tell me what you think.

@RJtheACPlayer:





@Tiger Balloon:





@Stepheroo:





@Capella:





@Gregriii:





@Bird:




I kinda messed up the order a bit, just because the sizes of the sprites are all weird. Let me know if you want anything changed.

----------------------------------------------------------

@PokeCam420:
HUGE WIP! (almost done tho)

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm thinking about limiting the amount of orders I do at one time. I don't know yet. -shrugs-
Enjoy everyone!
Also, PM me with any changes and stuff you have for your orders. I forget things, sorry :/​


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> @Voltz09:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT. D:
> 
> @ObeseMudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did what you suggested and this is how it turned out. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> @Hikari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Overworld sprite for Xion off of Deviantart. Let me know if you want a different sprite.
> 
> @Pandapool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an overworld sprite from Deviantart for Giovanni, also. I thought it looks better. Tell me what you think.
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tiger Balloon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stepheroo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Capella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda messed up the order a bit, just because the sizes of the sprites are all weird. Let me know if you want anything changed.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> HUGE WIP! (almost done tho)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm thinking about limiting the amount of orders I do at one time. I don't know yet. -shrugs-
> Enjoy everyone!
> Also, PM me with any changes and stuff you have for your orders. I forget things, sorry :/​


----------



## Tiger Balloon

Ahh, it looks great! Thank you so much! I'll send some TBT over for your hard work.


----------



## Bird

Axeler137 said:


> @Voltz09:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT. D:
> 
> @ObeseMudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did what you suggested and this is how it turned out. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> @Hikari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Overworld sprite for Xion off of Deviantart. Let me know if you want a different sprite.
> 
> @Pandapool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an overworld sprite from Deviantart for Giovanni, also. I thought it looks better. Tell me what you think.
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tiger Balloon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stepheroo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Capella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda messed up the order a bit, just because the sizes of the sprites are all weird. Let me know if you want anything changed.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> HUGE WIP! (almost done tho)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm thinking about limiting the amount of orders I do at one time. I don't know yet. -shrugs-
> Enjoy everyone!
> Also, PM me with any changes and stuff you have for your orders. I forget things, sorry :/​



Oh wow. Applause this person. I think you forgot my trainer? c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Axeler137 said:


> @ObeseMudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did what you suggested and this is how it turned out. Let me know your thoughts.
> ​


It's amazing. Thanks


----------



## Axeler137

Bird said:


> Oh wow. Applause this person. I think you forgot my trainer? c:



Oh jeez. yeah, I did. -flops away-


----------



## Bird

Axeler137 said:


> Oh jeez. yeah, I did. -flops away-


It's okay though. c:


----------



## Axeler137

@Bird:




THERE ITS FIXED.


----------



## Bird

Axeler137 said:


> @Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE ITS FIXED.



Thanks again! :> Sorry for bugging you xD


----------



## Guero101

Pokemon: Swampert, Azumarill, Kingdra, Jellicent (male), Milotic, Gyarados
 - Shiny?: no
 Trainer: Marlon
 - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
 Direction: right


----------



## gnoixaim

Holy crap, SO THIS IS WHERE THE POKEMON SPRITES ARE ALL COMING FROM. I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING FOREVER. LOL
(i hope you're still taking requests) /dies

Pokemon: Pikachu, Blastoise, Dragonite, Ninetails, Arcanine, Flareon, Jolteon and Pigeot. (Gen I FTW)
- Shiny?: Nope
Trainer: Yes
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:


Spoiler










Direction: Right!
AND, I've seen on some of the requests have little heart emotes/thingies over the pokemon. Could you put one over Pikachu ??


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> @Voltz09:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT. D:
> 
> @ObeseMudkipz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did what you suggested and this is how it turned out. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> @Hikari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Overworld sprite for Xion off of Deviantart. Let me know if you want a different sprite.
> 
> @Pandapool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an overworld sprite from Deviantart for Giovanni, also. I thought it looks better. Tell me what you think.
> 
> @RJtheACPlayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tiger Balloon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stepheroo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Capella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda messed up the order a bit, just because the sizes of the sprites are all weird. Let me know if you want anything changed.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @PokeCam420:
> HUGE WIP! (almost done tho)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm thinking about limiting the amount of orders I do at one time. I don't know yet. -shrugs-
> Enjoy everyone!
> Also, PM me with any changes and stuff you have for your orders. I forget things, sorry :/​


Haha thanks! Im so excited for it! But yeah, once I get that one, I will post how I want them combined into one picture and most importantly, TIPS!


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used an overworld sprite from Deviantart for Giovanni, also. I thought it looks better. Tell me what you think.​


Wow, that looks great! Thanks! and yeah, this Giovanni sprite is better. Thanks again!


----------



## Stepheroo

omg tysm, Axeler! it's perfect! Sending over a tip now. <3

whenever you're not so swamped, i'd like to order again.


----------



## Axeler137

Go ahead and order! It just might take a second before I get them completed! That's all.


----------



## Pandapool

Axeler137 said:


> @Pandapool:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you soo much!!


----------



## Stepheroo

ok i thought i had sent the 40 tbtb for the oc sprite, but i guess not resending now and here is another.

Pokemon: n/a
- Shiny?: n/a
Trainer: n/a
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: I have three I'd like, pls.You can make them separate and I'll add them all into one pic along with the other you made for me.

If it's possible to add an emoji over this one, can it be a tiny pixel of underwear? Lmfao, if not then nothing.


Spoiler: myself




Wearing a blue long sleeve shirt like this, since it's tiny you don't have to include the H.




An angry emote.


Spoiler: ram oc







A heart emoji.


Spoiler: fox oc







And can you add a sleeping (zzZ) over the one you already made for me?


Direction: Forward.

I'm planning on giving you 200 tbtb for this since it's so specific and I'm gross. So sorry for being a buttonhole, Axeler. *sob*


----------



## JayTrain

TYVM, amazing work


----------



## Hikari

Ignore.


----------



## Holla

If you have time could you make me one? I love these! ^.^

Pokemon: Blaziken, Milotic, Manectric, Metagross, Gardevoir, Flygon (whatever order you think looks best)
- Shiny?: Just Metagross please
Trainer: May in her original red outfit if possible
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: nope
Direction: left


----------



## f11

Request Form:

Pokemon: Shinx, Sylveon, Infernape, and Aeigaslash
- Shiny?: Just Sylveon
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: no
Direction: Left


----------



## Clara Oswald

Pokemon: Typholsion, Typholsion, quilava, quilava, cyndaquil and cyndaquil
- Shiny?: can the second Typholsion, quilava and cyndaquil be shiny
Trainer: Female pokemon ranger
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
Direction: left

Thank you


----------



## Cam1

Not to be pushy or anything, but Im curious as to how the order is coming. Take your time tho. Like I said. Im just curious as to how its coming along IM SO EXCITED


----------



## Axeler137

Just so people know and ya'll are informed...
I recently picked up more time at work because I had to defer going to college for a year (money is real tight). 
So, please do request. But also realize that I will not get to the orders immediately. Especially with special requests. 
Thanks for understanding guys. ​


----------



## Gregriii

Pokemon: All legendaries. 
- Shiny?: - 
Trainer: -
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: -
Direction: -> pls


----------



## Cam1

Axeler137 said:


> Just so people know and ya'll are informed...
> I recently picked up more time at work because I had to defer going to college for a year (money is real tight).
> So, please do request. But also realize that I will not get to the orders immediately. Especially with special requests.
> Thanks for understanding guys. ​


COMPLETELY UNDERSTANDABLE! Take your time. I just want you to have time to relax and destress. IDC about how long it takes. Just take your time and put your needs before requests


----------



## Mario.

Pokemon: pikachu charizard infernape greninja talonflame  sceptile
- Shiny?: no
Trainer: Ash
Direction: left


----------



## Cam1

I don't know if you already have these or not, but here:















- - - Post Merge - - -

Primal Kyogre and Primal Groudon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Serena
Tierno
All linked ones by chasemortier on Deviantart


----------



## Lio Fotia

How much would it cost to ask for my current pokemon overworld signature to be cut in half, and have one half walking one way and the other half walking the other way below?

It's under my cut​


----------



## Axeler137

@Callaway:
That shouldn't cost you much of anything. More like a tip. 
I'll put you down on my mental list to complete.

@PokeCam420: 
Hey thanks! I need to put a section down for posts like this for easy reference. 
(Does anyone know how to link to a post? .-. I'm inept or something.)

@EVERYONE ELSE!
I will try to get through requests tonight. I'm committed to finishing them. 
Also, there are going to be some renovations to the shop. I might be opening the shop up to new thingys like GFX and Userbars. But, with that, that also may include slots and things like that :| heh So stayed tuned!


----------



## Cam1

Sure! Also, that guy I requested him to make a Greninja overworld and he said he would try after he finished Mega Salamence. Im really excited to see how the anime characters turned out! Thanks so much Axeler!


----------



## Axeler137

@PokeCam420:




FINALLY FINISHED YOURS LOL
Please let me know if you want any changes done. 

@Everyone Else:
WIP

And just because...


----------



## Cam1

Thanks! I love the way it turned out!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, would it be hard to put one of the hoods that is on the one on the far left onto the one in the middle too? She wears a hood like that sometimes XD If it would be too hard, just ignore it. I appreciate it so much! Thanks!


----------



## f11

bump


----------



## Pearls

These are cool,  can you make me one please?
Pokemon: Luxray, Darkrai, Jirachi, Meloetta, Shaymin, Mew
- Shiny?: Mew
Trainer:
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: 



Spoiler: My Trainer






Direction: Right please
Thanks in advance! I can give you 50 tbt, do you want it now?


----------



## Aradai

Hello, Axeler! I hope you're holding up okay! I'm gonna request for another.

Pokemon: Alakazam, Mr. Mime, Espeon.
Shiny?: No thanks!
Trainer: Sabrina
Direction: Right

Thanks!


----------



## Meira

Pokemon: Lapras, Garchomp, Charizard, Gengar, Breloom, Electivire, Flygon
Shiny: No
Trainer: Haruka (May)
Direction: Right


----------



## Axeler137

C r y s t a l said:


> bump



lol im in love with this banner





Also working on current requests.​


----------



## Lio Fotia

Pokemon: Sylveon, Eevee and Umbreon, Eevee with a heart <3
- Shiny?: Yes please, all three
Trainer: no thank you
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: N/A
Direction: downward <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

*Runs to basement and posts loads*


----------



## MayorMudkip

Pokemon: Mudkip, Chikorita, Charmander, Snubbull, Latios
- Shiny?: Nope
Trainer: No
Direction: Left

These are awesome, thanks so much for doing this! C:


----------



## Droogie

Knew I would drop by sooner or later! (Message me when you have good internet connection to pick up Deino!)

*Pokemon:* Weavile, Jolteon, Chandelure, Arcanine, Swampert, Dragonite (If you have Goodra, you can replace Dragonite with him ^^)
*- Shiny?:* Weavile, Chandelure, Swampert
*Trainer:*
*- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: *If you have a trainer that looks like the chibi in my signature, that would be awesome! If there isn't anything close, I think I saw you had Serena, so she would be great c:
*Direction:* Walking toward the right


----------



## Hyperpesta

Pokemon: Altaria,Azurill,Carracosta,Gible,Whirlipede,Volbea t,Onix
- Shiny?: Yeh ty
Trainer: 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: No Thank you!
Direction: Right Please!


----------



## Labrontheowl

Pokemon: Vaporeon, Rapidash, Mew, Darkrai, Jirachi, Arceus, Mewtwo
- Shiny?: All of them pls c:
Trainer: Yes
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: sorry for the poop quality xc 
Direction: Left

And would 50 tbt be enough for all this? :3


----------



## Axeler137

Oh jeez, 17 requests this round.

----------------------------------------

@Guero101:





@Stepheroo:





@Holla:





@C r y s t a l:





@Uxie:





@Gregriii:


Spoiler: Spoiler because fricking huge image on the way










omg never again

@Mario.:





@Sparkanine:





@Meira:





@C a l l a w a y:





@MayorMudkip:





@Droogie:





@J o s h:





@GoldieJoan:





@gnoixaim:





@Hikari:




Let me know if you don't like the update Xion Sprite!

@Labrontheowl: 
Whenever is fine! I'll try and get yours done tonight.

----------------------------------------

Alright, so I will now be doing slots because this is too much for me to manage with work and all. Plus, slots will be easier for me to remember and track orders. And possibly, I can get more done faster this way. 
So, this is how we are going to do this. Five Slots for normal requests and 5 additional requests for special requests. And these will be determined by myself. And, I will let you know if you have a slot or not, because I know that can be a bit unnerving. 
Hope ya'll are okay with this! Thanks ya'll. 
I'll update the OP in a bit.

And for those of you who had a Custom Mayor, Trainer, OC, etc. (and haven't done so yet), now is the time to send in your cash. ​


----------



## Gregriii

Axeler137 said:


> Oh jeez, 17 requests this round.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> @Guero101:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stepheroo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Holla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @C r y s t a l:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Uxie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler because fricking huge image on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg never again
> 
> @Mario.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Meira:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @C a l l a w a y:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MayorMudkip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Droogie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @J o s h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GoldieJoan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gnoixaim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hikari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you don't like the update Xion Sprite!
> 
> @Labrontheowl:
> Whenever is fine! I'll try and get yours done tonight.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Alright, so I will now be doing slots because this is too much for me to manage with work and all. Plus, slots will be easier for me to remember and track orders. And possibly, I can get more done faster this way.
> So, this is how we are going to do this. Five Slots for normal requests and 5 additional requests for special requests. And these will be determined by myself. And, I will let you know if you have a slot or not, because I know that can be a bit unnerving.
> Hope ya'll are okay with this! Thanks ya'll.
> I'll update the OP in a bit.
> 
> And for those of you who had a Custom Mayor, Trainer, OC, etc. (and haven't done so yet), now is the time to send in your cash. ​



RESERVED FOR SLOT NOW EDITING


----------



## Droogie

Aaaaaa you're the best!


----------



## Stepheroo

perfect! Sent over 210 tbtb. <3333 tysmmmm


----------



## gnoixaim

Axeler137 said:


> @gnoixaim:


Awe, I love it! If it's not too much trouble, could Pikachu have a heart ? If not, that's ok <3
I'll send you the tbt now!!


----------



## Droogie

Oh whoops, people are mentioning TBT and I actually didn't see anything about pricing XD How much was my order?


----------



## Gregriii

Request Form:

Pokemon: Gardevoir, Squirtle, Glaceon, Swablu, Azumarill, Piplup, Cubchoo (<-) Sayaka Maizono (Down) (Make her as good as you can, pls) (With a heart) (http://img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire2/891b73a060d562824a06533a59b540121368192023_full.jpg) Sylveon, Espeon, Skitty, Jigglypuff, Slowpoke, Audino, Blissey (->)
- Shiny? Just Gardevoir.
Trainer: Sayaka maizono
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Yes 
Direction: -

I just sent now the tbt cause I don't want to forgot D:


----------



## Cam1

Droogie said:


> Oh whoops, people are mentioning TBT and I actually didn't see anything about pricing XD How much was my order?
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh whoops, people are mentioning TBT and I actually didn't see anything about pricing XD How much was my order?


I think its free as you didnt have an OC and you had Serena(I think)


----------



## Droogie

PokeCam420 said:


> I think its free as you didnt have an OC and you had Serena(I think)



Ah, gotcha!


----------



## Axeler137

gnoixaim said:


> Awe, I love it! If it's not too much trouble, could Pikachu have a heart ? If not, that's ok <3
> I'll send you the tbt now!!







Easy add on 
Enjoy!


----------



## JayTrain

Pokemon: Loppuny, Vensaur, Umbreon, Metagross, Dragonite 
- Shiny?: Umbreon, Metagross
Trainer: 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:  



Spoiler










Direction: <----------------

TYVM!!!


----------



## Axeler137

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Pokemon: Loppuny, Vensaur, Umbreon, Metagross, Dragonite
> - Shiny?: Umbreon, Metagross
> Trainer:
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direction: <----------------
> 
> TYVM!!!





Gregriii said:


> Request Form:
> 
> Pokemon: Gardevoir, Squirtle, Glaceon, Swablu, Azumarill, Piplup, Cubchoo (<-) Sayaka Maizono (Down) (Make her as good as you can, pls) (With a heart) (http://img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire2/891b73a060d562824a06533a59b540121368192023_full.jpg) Sylveon, Espeon, Skitty, Jigglypuff, Slowpoke, Audino, Blissey (->)
> - Shiny? Just Gardevoir.
> Trainer: Sayaka maizono
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Yes
> Direction: -
> 
> I just sent now the tbt cause I don't want to forgot D:



Both accepted!


----------



## gnoixaim

Axeler137 said:


> Easy add on
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much! You're the best! <3


----------



## Gregriii

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Pokemon: Loppuny, Vensaur, Umbreon, Metagross, Dragonite
> - Shiny?: Umbreon, Metagross
> Trainer:
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direction: <----------------
> 
> TYVM!!!



high five! zd


----------



## JayTrain

Gregriii said:


> high five! zd



Yeah..... danganronpa high five reference montage.... gee idk


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Request Form:
> 
> Pokemon: Gardevoir, Squirtle, Glaceon, Swablu, Azumarill, Piplup, Cubchoo (<-) Sayaka Maizono (Down) (Make her as good as you can, pls) (With a heart) (http://img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire2/891b73a060d562824a06533a59b540121368192023_full.jpg) Sylveon, Espeon, Skitty, Jigglypuff, Slowpoke, Audino, Blissey (->)
> - Shiny? Just Gardevoir.
> Trainer: Sayaka maizono
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Yes
> Direction: -
> 
> I just sent now the tbt cause I don't want to forgot D:





RJtheACPlayer said:


> Pokemon: Loppuny, Vensaur, Umbreon, Metagross, Dragonite
> - Shiny?: Umbreon, Metagross
> Trainer:
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direction: <----------------
> 
> TYVM!!!


Danganronpa reference triplets XD


----------



## Mario.

Thank you


----------



## Meira

I love mine! Thank you so much! I'll definitely order again <3


----------



## Cam1

Pokemon: Loppuny, Blastoise, Houndoom (These three facing right), 1st Anime on the left in my curent sig for trainer(facing forward), Lilligant, Crobat, Weavile (these three facing left)
- Shiny?: No thank you
Trainer: The anime character with the hoodie, pink and blue leggings, and school girl outfit in my current sig(first from the left)
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Described above
Direction: Described Above. Tipping you quite a few TBTB since you have been so patient and kind to me 

TYVM!!!


----------



## Guero101

thank you so much!! it looks great!!


----------



## Gregriii

PokeCam420 said:


> Pokemon: Loppuny, Blastoise, Houndoom (These three facing right), 1st Anime on the left in my curent sig for trainer(facing forward), Lilligant, Crobat, Weavile (these three facing left)
> - Shiny?: No thank you
> Trainer: The anime character with the hoodie, pink and blue leggings, and school girl outfit in my current sig(first from the left)
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: Described above
> Direction: Described Above. Tipping you quite a few TBTB since you have been so patient and kind to me
> 
> TYVM!!!



Ibuki?


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Ibuki?


 Ye


----------



## Hyperpesta

Pokemon: Bellsprout Breloom Budew Bulbasaur Cacnea Cacturn And Carnivine Please!
- Shiny?: All of them please!
Trainer: 
- Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: No Thanks!
Direction: <--------
Thanks Axeler!


----------



## Axeler137

J o s h said:


> Pokemon: Bellsprout Breloom Budew Bulbasaur Cacnea Cacturn And Carnivine Please!
> - Shiny?: All of them please!
> Trainer:
> - Custom Trainer/Mayor/OC?: No Thanks!
> Direction: <--------
> Thanks Axeler!



Accepted!
-goes to add to list-


----------



## Clara Oswald

Axeler137 said:


> Oh jeez, 17 requests this round.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> @Guero101:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stepheroo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Holla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @C r y s t a l:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Uxie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregriii:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler because fricking huge image on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg never again
> 
> @Mario.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Meira:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @C a l l a w a y:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MayorMudkip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Droogie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @J o s h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GoldieJoan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gnoixaim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hikari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you don't like the update Xion Sprite!
> 
> @Labrontheowl:
> Whenever is fine! I'll try and get yours done tonight.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Alright, so I will now be doing slots because this is too much for me to manage with work and all. Plus, slots will be easier for me to remember and track orders. And possibly, I can get more done faster this way.
> So, this is how we are going to do this. Five Slots for normal requests and 5 additional requests for special requests. And these will be determined by myself. And, I will let you know if you have a slot or not, because I know that can be a bit unnerving.
> Hope ya'll are okay with this! Thanks ya'll.
> I'll update the OP in a bit.
> 
> And for those of you who had a Custom Mayor, Trainer, OC, etc. (and haven't done so yet), now is the time to send in your cash. ​



I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hey Axeler! Is there a chance you could make both the ones you have done for me into one  image? still going the same way so like (----------><----------), its just the limit in a siggy is 4 pics, and i will go above that if i put the new pokemon in it. Thanks.


----------



## Aradai

Axeler137 said:


> @Sparkanine:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



_THANK YOU._
Sorry I just really like Sabrina haha. And new shop layout! Good luck!


----------



## Axeler137

J o s h said:


> Hey Axeler! Is there a chance you could make both the ones you have done for me into one  image? still going the same way so like (----------><----------), its just the limit in a siggy is 4 pics, and i will go above that if i put the new pokemon in it. Thanks.



Sure thing dude!



Sparkanine said:


> _THANK YOU._
> Sorry I just really like Sabrina haha. And new shop layout! Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thanks Man


----------



## Axeler137

Locking this thread. 

Go check out my new thread:

*Axel's Graphically, Pixelated Shoppe*​


----------



## Hyperpesta

YAY IMMA GO ODER AN AXEL SIG!


----------



## Pearls

Thank you it's really cute!


----------

